# Dog making me itchy...



## mshill90 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've had dogs all my life. Never allergic to any of them.

From long hair to short hair... I've had them all.

I now have all Bully breeds. 

I am fine with my APBT's, and my Am Staff, but I have a mastiff/pit mix... I have had him for a year now, and just recently I can not cuddle with him, or let him touch my bare skin without me getting itchy and breaking out. However, I can pet him no problem. The only way to stop itching is to get soap and wash the afflicted area...

Any ideas as to why? And I have even tried this after giving him a bath, and he still makes me itchy. 

This is him:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

my aunts Boxer used to make me get itchy and bumps on my arms when i would wrestle with him.


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

After a year of having him to now start is odd. It might be something that you need to look at with your MD. _As we get older _peoples tolerance for hairs, dander, dust, etc do change. 

My daughter is like this with a friends dog and we cannot understand but it's been this way. When we visit she takes a Zyrtec an hour before we get there.


----------



## mshill90 (Oct 12, 2009)

aokisweet said:


> After a year of having him to now start is odd. It might be something that you need to look at with your MD. _As we get older _peoples tolerance for hairs, dander, dust, etc do change.
> 
> My daughter is like this with a friends dog and we cannot understand but it's been this way. When we visit she takes a Zyrtec an hour before we get there.


I will have to ask my doctor about it, and see what she says about it. It's only when he touches my bare skin.. so it's something physically ON him. 

It's so depressing because he is a complete baby, and I can't cuddle with him like he tries to with me.


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

mshill90 said:


> I will have to ask my doctor about it, and see what she says about it. It's only when he touches my bare skin.. so it's something physically ON him.
> 
> It's so depressing because he is a complete baby, and I can't cuddle with him like he tries to with me.



I bet, he's adorable....Good luck, and I betcha the doc has something that will fix you up


----------

